# Auckland CBD



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi

My girlfriend and I should be moving out to Auckland in about 4 months. Just browsing the web for places to rent and live. I'll be working in the CBD on shortland street. There seem to be quite a few apartments in the cbd or rent but have no idea if it is an ok area to live. Found one website that described the CBD as bottom for quality of places to live in a list of suburbs. 
Anyone able to confirm what kind of area the cbd is to live? We are a young couple with no kids. 
Thanks!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

toadsurfer said:


> Hi
> 
> My girlfriend and I should be moving out to Auckland in about 4 months. Just browsing the web for places to rent and live. I'll be working in the CBD on shortland street. There seem to be quite a few apartments in the cbd or rent but have no idea if it is an ok area to live. Found one website that described the CBD as bottom for quality of places to live in a list of suburbs.
> Anyone able to confirm what kind of area the cbd is to live? We are a young couple with no kids.
> Thanks!


Hi there
If you're young and looking for somewhere in the short term, I'd say go for it - nothing lost. It wouldn't be my selection for a family - but there isn't really a bad place in CBD. Shortland Street is very central - you'll have the social life of the city at your fingertips and just a crawl back home. There are some lovely newish apartments and many are furnished like hotels. I'd be tempted to look in Customs St, Quay St, Beach Road (all opposite the docks). See Auckland Central Apartments for Rent with maximum of 2 bedrooms - Realestate.co.nz


----------



## judimc (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi

We stayed in Quest Auckland for the 1st couple of weeks, put up by my husbands company. The apts were small 1 bed, or large 2 bed, but comparitively expensive. Currently staying in Heritage Hotel tower apartments, have a fantastic view of the harbour, and near the restaurants along the water. Advantage is that these are short let, minimum 7 days, so you can stay while you get on your feet. Also have gym and lap pool, 1 bed unit is quite large compared to others in the area. We found this property through TradeMe, it was on with a rental company called Quinovic, we found them quite helpful. Good luck


----------

